# Leaking Oil Filter Cap?



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

My newly acquired 2011 X5d is leaking what I believe is oil. It is a very slow leak, but I see fluid on the bracket for the reservoir seen here:


And it appears to have run down onto other items on the way to the floor of the garage. Is this a common issue? I assume this has an oring for the cap..perhaps it is not seated?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Properly used O-rings are simple and reliable. I would be more concerned about the oil filter housing profile gasket, neither simple nor resilient.

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=ZW03-USA-02-2012-E70N-BMW-X5_35dX&diagId=11_2328


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

It probably is not leaking, just some messy work on previous oil changes. Clean it up real good and see if it returns.


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

Doug Huffman said:


> Properly used O-rings are simple and reliable. I would be more concerned about the oil filter housing profile gasket, neither simple nor resilient.
> 
> http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=ZW03-USA-02-2012-E70N-BMW-X5_35dX&diagId=11_2328


I didn't see any oil in this area. I had that gasket fail on my M3 and it was not too too bad to replace..not fun by any means.

I'll wipe everything down and see if it comes back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

So..it is the cap. There is a crack in it and a small hole right at the base of the hex part on the cap. I didn't notice it until today because when tightened it was on the side toward the engine and was hard to see.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Wonder if the cap was over torqued ? The o ring is doing sealing job radially so cranking on cap doesn't make it seal any better. Go easy on the replacement cap. I happen to have a 32 mm socket but it was for working on half shaft axle nuts on another car. I use but don't push very hard (especially now that I've read your report). Good thing you saw it early as I've read over on gasser forum about getting serpentine belt oil soaked and then crazy problems result with belt pieces getting up inside the front crank seal. Not sure if this would happen on an M57 though.


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

I am guessing the somewhere between the dealership and the pre-purchase inspection that it got over torqued and thus it is leaking. I am fully aware of how to handle them and torque them, so I am positive that I didn't do this lol.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Riiight. And I see that you changed your mind at post #5.


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

I figured it did end up being the gasket, but then as I began to start on it I noticed oil was present up high so I took a close look and saw it as I let the car idle for a couple minutes. 

I'm not sure what your post is insinuating..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

jkpgt96 said:


> I figured it did end up being the gasket, but then as I began to start on it I noticed oil was present up high so I took a close look and saw it as I let the car idle for a couple minutes. I'm not sure what your post is insinuating.


I insinuated nothing. I went looking for directions to replace the housing profile gasket, and when I came back I noticed that my effort was to no good effect. You are welcome.


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

Okay.


----------

